# 18 خطوة فنية لاختيار نظام التكييف المركزي



## م/زيكو تك (13 مارس 2009)

18 خطوة فنية لاختيار نظام التكييف المركزي ​ 
اذا كنت مقبلا على اختيار نظام التكييف في بيتك ولا تعرف أي الأنظمة تختار أو ما الخطوات التي يجب عليك اتباعها فعليك الالتزام بالخطوات والتي تستطيع من خلالها الوقوف على أهم النقاط الواجب توافرها في تكييف بيتك المركزي وذلك وفقا للمواصفات الفنية الصحيحة والقياسية المتفق عليها من قبل وزارة الطاقة.
وقبل التعرف على تلك الخطوات يجب أن تقبل على أولى الخطوات التي عليك أن تتبعها وهي تكليف مهندس متخصص يقوم بحساب الأحمال عن طريق برنامج دقيق خاص بها، وفي ما يلي تفاصيل الخطوات:

1- درجة الحرارة الفعلية لتصميم الوحدة المختارة يجب أن تكون 46 درجة سليزية.
2- يجب ألاَّ تتعدى سرعة الهواء في المخارج عن 3 أمتار لكل ثانية.
3- الصاج المستخدم لمجرى الهواء يجب أن يكون مطلياً بمادة من الزنك بكمية 275 غراماً لكل متر مربع لكلا الطرفين، ويستحسن استخدام من ( 22 الى 24 كيج) ويجب تقوية مجرى الهواء بعمل منحنى على مسطح المجرى على شكل مقطع عرضي.
4- تجميع قطع الهواء باضافة معجون حديد بين الأجزاء المتصلة ببعض لمنع تسرب الهواء، وأيضا يفضل ربط مجاري الهواء ببعضها.
5- أن تكون حوامل مجاري الهواء من حديد مصبوغ بمادة حافظة مانعة للصدأ بمسافة لا تزيد عن 1،6 متر ومقاسها 0،25 بوصة وتكون مثبتة بواسطة براغي مسننة من 8 الى 12 ملم.
6- تركيب خانق للتحكم الرئيسي عند مجاري الهواء الرئيسية لضمان التوزيع السليم ومن ثم تركيب خوانق للتحكم الفرعي عند جميع الفتحات لمخارج الهواء وذلك للتأكد من توزيع الهواء النهائي. 
7- تركيب عازل حراري من الصوف الزجاجي بكثافة لا تقل عن 16 كيلو غراما لكل متر مكعب بسماكة بوصة واحدة وذلك لعزل مجاري الهواء الداخلية.
8- بالنسبة الى مجاري الهواء الخارجية يجب أن يكون الصوف الزجاجي بكثافة لا تقل عن 24 كيلو غراما لكل متر مكعب وبسماكة بوصتين، وأيضا يفضل وضع قماش مطلي بمادة خاصة بين وصلتي العازل الحراري.
9-عازل صوتي داخل مجرى الهواء الخارج من الوحدة بمسافة مترين أو الى أول منحنى رئيسي بمجرى الهواء وبسماكة بوصة واحدة.
10- زوايا من الصاج المجلفن على العازل عند الأركان الأربعة مع ربط العازل بسلك مجلفن أو شريط من البلاستيك.
11- حماية مجاري الهواء الخارجية الواقعة في سطح المنزل اما بطبقة من الألمنيوم بسماكة 6 ملم أو مساح اسمنتي.
12- توصيل الوحدة مع مجاري الهواء الخارج ومجاري الهواء الداخل بواسطة وصلة مرنة، وذلك لضمان عدم انتقال الاهتزازات أثناء عمل الوحدة الى مجاري الهواء.
13- وضع الوحدة على قطع من الربل ماصة للاهتزازات في زواياها الأربعة بسماكة لا تقل عن بوصة واحدة أو بوصتين، وذلك على قواعد حديدية مصبوغة بمادة مانعة للصدأ بارتفاع لا يقل عن 20 سنتيمترا.
14- أن تكون أنابيب صرف المياه للوحدة قريبة الى نقطة صرف المياه الرئيسية نوع (p.v.c) مقاوم للحرارة بقطر بوصة.
15- بالنسبة للوحدات المنفصلة، يفضل وضع نقطة صرف للمياه قريبة من نقطة صرف الوحدة نوع p.v.c.
16- وضع المجس الحراري (الترموستات) وأن يكون بارتفاع متر ونصف المتر وألا يكون على الحوائط الخارجية أو متعرضا لأشعة الشمس المباشرة.
17- تركيب قاطع كهربائي الى جانب الوحدة بمسافة لا تزيد على المترين ويكون خاصاً بالوحدة ذاتها.
18- في حال الرغبة بوضع تدفئة لوحدة التكييف يفضل وضع سخان بقوة واحد كيلو وات لكل طن تبريدووجود مجس حراري (ترموستات) قابل للتغييرمن التبريد الى التدفئة.

*كيف تزيد من العمر الافتراضي للتكييف*
يوجد بعض النقاط المهمة التي يغفل عنها الكثيرون من مستخدمي التكييف ويفضل الالتفات إليها كونها تزيد من العمر الافتراضي لوحدة التكييف وهي:
• عدم الانتظار لاجراء الصيانة عند حدوث العطل، ولكن يجب عمل الصيانة الدورية للوحدة حسب الاستخدام.
• عند اختيار الوحدة يجب التأكد من وجود أنظمة الأمان التي تحميها وذلك لتقليل الخسائر المادية عند حدوث عطل في أحد الأجزاء الرئيسية، فهي مكلفة مقارنة بأنظمة الأمان.
• مكان استخدام الوحدة له تأثير في اختيار نوع ملف المكثف، فالمناطق الساحلية أو المناطق التي بها تلوث بالمواد الكيماوية يجب استخدام الملفات المطلية بمادة عازلة لحماية الملفات من الصدأ أو الملفات المصنوعة من النحاس.
• يفضل وضع تظليل على الوحدة الخارجية ( المكثف ) مع ملاحظة عدم التأثر على مواصفات تصميم الوحدة.
• استخدام التقنيات الحديثة لتقليل الحمل مثل عزل الجدران والأسطح وعمل شبابيك مزدوجة واستخدام ستائر ثقيلة للشبابيك والأبواب الزجاجية واختيار لون فاتح لوجهة المنزل واستخدام الكهربائية الحافظة للطاقة.


----------



## zanitty (14 مارس 2009)

كالعاده يا زيكو
شكرا


----------



## هشام ابوسعيد جربوع (18 مارس 2009)

اشكر عطائك الكبير للمنتدى انا اتعامل بالدكت المصنع من اطباق الفوم ولقد حققنا انجازات كبيرة في صناعة الدكات من حيث الوقت الزمني امكانية تصميم اي شكل او اي مقطع سهولة التركيب السؤال هل تعاملتم بالدكت الفوم وماهي معلوماتكم عنه


----------



## خالد العسيلي (20 مارس 2009)

شكور .............................................مشكور
مشكور... ......مشكور......................مشكور.........مشك ور
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور.
مشكور........................مشكور .............................مشكور
مشكور... ................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. ................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور....................... ........................ مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور


----------



## ziadzh (20 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا أخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع


----------



## حسام محمد (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## كثمو (26 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## hanooo2010 (26 يونيو 2009)

اللهم اقبل دعائى له بمزيد من التفوق والرقى شكرا والف شكر


----------



## احسان الشبل (25 أغسطس 2009)

بوركت للخير 
يااااااااااااااااااااااباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش مهندس


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم كل عام و انتم بخير يا زيكو زادك الله من فضله وحبه و مشكور على الجرعة المركزة هذه فقد أوجزت و كفيت ,والكل مدين لك بالكثير وأرجو الله أن ينفعك بدعاء الجميع 
موضوع اطرحه عليك و أنا سأشارك فيه باذنه تعالي و هو : استرجاع الطاقة energy recovery المهدرة عند استخدام وحدات تكييف تتعامل مع هواء متجدد( خارجي ) بنسبة 100% وهي تستخدم كما تعلم للمستشفيات و المعامل البيطرية و الكيمائية و خلافه و الله الموفق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ هشام اهلا بك و مبارك عليكم الشهر الفضيل
بخصوص الفوم دكت ، ان صح التعبير ، يميزه أنه رخيص الثمن ، آمن لايحتاج للعزل بالفايبر جلاس ذات المخاطر على صحة البشر و هو معالج للضوضاء و غير مكلف وسهل تشكيله و معدل مفاومته لتدفق الهواء شبه منعدمة لكن للاسف لم يقدم احد من المنتجين مواصفات علمية للمنتج :عن عمره الاقتراضي ، عن مقاومته للتفتت ، عم المواصفات الحرارية ، عن معامل الفقد الاحنكاكي ، عن مقاومته للحريق و كمية الدخان التي ينتج عن احتراقه وهل منتج صديق للبيئة ،..... لا بد من دراسة واسعة قبل اعتماد استخدامه وجزاك الله خيرا
و انا اهنئك على انك اقنعت الزباءن بتركيبه و لو لديك معلومات عن هذه النوعية نرجو ان تضعها للاطلاع


----------



## boualeme (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*سالة شكر و امتنان*

اشكركم سيدي على كرمكم الزاءد لاستقبالكم بالمنتدى الذي يزخر بالكم و النوع في المعلومات:75:


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

فتح الله لك يا استاذنا الفاضل


----------



## aati badri (17 مارس 2010)

م/زيكو تك قال:


> 18 خطوة فنية لاختيار نظام التكييف المركزي ​
> 
> اذا كنت مقبلا على اختيار نظام التكييف في بيتك ولا تعرف أي الأنظمة تختار أو ما الخطوات التي يجب عليك اتباعها فعليك الالتزام بالخطوات والتي تستطيع من خلالها الوقوف على أهم النقاط الواجب توافرها في تكييف بيتك المركزي وذلك وفقا للمواصفات الفنية الصحيحة والقياسية المتفق عليها من قبل وزارة الطاقة.
> وقبل التعرف على تلك الخطوات يجب أن تقبل على أولى الخطوات التي عليك أن تتبعها وهي تكليف مهندس متخصص يقوم بحساب الأحمال عن طريق برنامج دقيق خاص بها، وفي ما يلي تفاصيل الخطوات:
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
أستاذنا زيكو تك يديك الصحة والعافية
الا ترى معي بعد مرور عام على هذا البوست إنه يحتاج لمراجعة
ابتداءا من العنوان ومن ثم الخطوات
سوف أشارك بالنقاش اذا رغبت في ذلك خاصة وإن صغار المهندسين والطلبة يأخذون منكم أنتم أصحاب العلم والخبرة الله يمتعكم بالصحة والعافية


----------



## toktok66 (18 مارس 2010)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على المشاركه المركزه والمتميزه جدااا
بارك الله بك


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (18 يوليو 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## م.م فادي (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذه الامور الهامة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## كابتن اكرم (18 يوليو 2010)

الله يبارك لك الدنبا والاخره عايز منك مخطط لدائره كهربائبه لسبلت 2طن حديث وأكون شاكرآ لك


----------



## كابتن اكرم (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكور الله يبارك لك اعمالك


----------



## senior-am (19 يوليو 2010)

معلومات قيمة ,,,, شكراً لك


----------



## eymy (12 أغسطس 2010)

*اللهم اقبل دعائى له بمزيد من التفوق والرقى شكرا والف شكر*


----------



## سليم الطراب (13 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله في جهودك [ زيكو تك ] وأشد على أياديك في مساعي الخير ، فانطلق مع نور العلم وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## mushtaq f (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو المساعدة في معرفة كيفية حساب احجام مجاري التكييف المركزي


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*​


----------



## محمدماياتي (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة و عندي استفسار في الوحدات البيج عن نسبة كمية الهواء القادمة من الجو و التي تدخل الى وحدة التبريد وكذلك نسبة الهواء المسترجع من مكان التكييف و التي ايضا تدخل الى الوحدة


----------



## سلوان الخطيب (31 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل البرعى (31 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وفقك لما تحبه وترضاه


----------



## Eng Maro 2000 (22 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## Eng Maro 2000 (22 مارس 2011)

so good​


----------



## mechanic power (22 مارس 2011)

متشنكرين
قوى قوى قوى قوى
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## mushtaq f (30 مارس 2011)

ارجو تزويدي بمعلومات تصميمية لمنظومة الهواء الجديد 100%(frish air)


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مستريورك (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا هندسة وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## hamidmadrid (25 أبريل 2011)

مشكور يا أخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ahmadjet (25 أبريل 2011)

انه لمن الفخر لي ان تسمح لي-مستر زيكو- ان اشكرك على الافكار المنسقة والمركزة
ودمتم


----------



## كرم الحمداني (25 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما على علم


----------



## الانجينيير (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد جميل النجار (26 أبريل 2011)

*شكور .............................................مشكور
مشكور... ......مشكور......................مشكور.........مشك ور
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور.
مشكور........................مشكور .............................مشكور
مشكور... ................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. ................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور....................... ........................ مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور*​


----------

